# Gold Stripe Maroon Clown



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

hi. i have a gold stripe maroon clown which i recently purchased from my LFS. i was wondering if there is a way to determine if it is a male or female so that i good try to pair it and then breed them. please help! all input is accepted thanks!!


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

You havent done much research on clowns have you. Clowns are hermaphroditic, and have the ability to change sex. When two are introduced, if both are male or both are female, the other will change( not without some fighting of course). If you are looking for a mate, go for a similar sized one. Youll get a pair eventually


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ive heard for marrons get a smaller one, and dont actualy put him in the tank, but in a specimen boz on the inside of the tank so the bigger one gets used to it first


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmm good point. Maroons are pretty agressive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

How big is the tank? Maroons get large, and are very aggressive, so you'll want to have a decent size tank in order to keep both happy. As Maelstrom already said, clownfish have the ability to change sex in order to form a pair. The problem with maroons though is that they are very aggressive, so either keep a VERY close eye when you introduce the new one, or use an in-tank cage (something like a breeder net, although you'll need something larger. you can easily make one from plastic mesh and zip ties) in order to let them get used to each other without the worry of one beating on another. Again, you may find difficulty in pairing and breeding maroon clowns just because they are so aggressive, but obviously its not impossible.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah, i shudda added that they get pretty big. ive seen one that was 7 inches long and bout 2.5 inches wide at the belly


----------



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

ok so basically what i need to do is first get a "in tank cage" in order to introduce a new clown. then-in order to try and pair them-get a clown smaller than the one i already have, which will allow them to become male and female? i hope?


----------



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

oh and i have a 40 gallon breeder tank right now.


----------

